# No spectators at the Olympics



## MasterDabber (8 Jul 2021)

Just announced today.
https://news.sky.com/story/tokyo-ol...hout-spectators-as-covid-cases-surge-12351656


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Jul 2021)

I'm surprised they are holding them at all.


----------



## MasterDabber (8 Jul 2021)

This is going to cost Japan very dearly.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jul 2021)

... and Japan has virtually double the UK population .... are they being over cautious??


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2021)

But fewer than 30% vaccinated vs over 60% here?
https://ourworldindata.org/covid-vaccinations
(you can select, no idea how to insert a chart)


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jul 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> ... and Japan has virtually double the UK population .... are they being over cautious??


Maybe they are being relatively more cautious than the country you compare them with. But that may not be saying a lot


----------



## carpiste (10 Jul 2021)

MasterDabber said:


> This is going to cost Japan very dearly.


Probably as much as the winner of the Eurovision song contest who have to host it the following year 
I`m still amazed these games are going on! I can see a few athletes getting the virus and the whole thing going down the drain mid games!


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jul 2021)

Already seems to be the start of an outbreak.
As others have said.....I think ......
Japan has shot itself in the foot. I can see the games being a total disaster
This virus has not finished with us imo.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jul 2021)

It’s a decision made for purely commercial reasons by the IOC. A corrupt and far to powerful organisation that should have been broken up years ago.


----------

